# help with lab results please



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

Could any one help me understand these numbers
Jan 2010

tsh-0.004
free t4-2.09

March 2010
Direct free T4-1.29
Direct free T3-1.96
TSH-2.23

NA 141.0
K 3.7
Chloride 100.0
Carbon Dioxide 33.0

I'm currently on Levo-mcg 75 and cytomel .5

due for blood work next week would like to understand this first. I was diagnoised in August with Hashi, Cytomel is hard for me to take makes me nausiated. Any suggestions.... Sorry for posting this in some many areas I wasn't sure where to.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Please post your Labs thyroid reference range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> Could any one help me understand these numbers
> Jan 2010
> 
> tsh-0.004
> ...


Welome to the board. Due to the fact that different labs use different reference ranges, we need yours. Please post results and the ranges. You may have to get a copy of your lab report for this.

You are lucky the doctor is running the Frees; most docs won't do it. We will be anxious to be of help when you get the ranges posted.

Re the Cytomel; perhaps if you coat your stomach w/ a saltine? If you are consistant in what you do,your meds will be titrated to that.


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

reposted with ranges Thank you for your concern and knowledge

Could any one help me understand these numbers
Jan 2010

My numbers expected range
tsh-0.004 0.40-4.40
free t4-2.09 0.80-1.80

March 2010
Direct free T4-1.29 0.75-1.54
Direct free T3-1.96 2.01-4.90
TSH-2.23 0.50-6.00

NA 141.0 136.0-146.0
K 3.7 3.5-5.1
Chloride 100.0 97.0-107.0
Carbon Dioxide 33.0 22.0-29.0

I'm currently on Levo-mcg 75 and cytomel .5

due for blood work next week would like to understand this first. I was diagnoised in August with Hashi, Cytomel is hard for me to take makes me nausiated. Any suggestions


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> reposted with ranges Thank you for your concern and knowledge
> 
> Could any one help me understand these numbers
> Jan 2010
> ...


It looks to me like you are currently undermedicated. TSH while in range would have most of us on our knees. AACE recommends range to be 0.3 - 3.0 and there is "chatter" that it should be even less. Most of us feel good at 1 or less.

FT 4 is slightly above mid-range but you may not be a good converter and that might be why your FT3 is below mid-range(mid-range 345.)

I am not a doctor but I would suggest that "your" doctor raise your Cytomel to 7.5 mcgs. for about 8 weeks and then get labs again. You want your TSH to come down more and you want your FT3 @ mid-range or higher.

Do you have any other medical issues? Are you taking any other meds or supplements? Are you taking generic or brand name Levothyroxine?

Hope the above is helpful to you. Your FT3 is your "active" hormone. W/o enough of it, you are in a sinking ship. One cannot function w/o sufficient T3.


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

Levothyroxine is what I take, but they changed me from generic to brand name cytomel and I'm still having trouble tolerating it. Is it normal for me to be nausiated and feel a little bit nervous with the cytomel.
I have been taking the cytomel when I eat will that hurt the effect? When I go for blood work next week, should I take my meds that morning; i usually take Levothyroxine about 6:30 in the morning and have blood work at 9:30

Thank you for your advice , you said some of the same things my endo said at my last visit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> Levothyroxine is what I take, but they changed me from generic to brand name cytomel and I'm still having trouble tolerating it. Is it normal for me to be nausiated and feel a little bit nervous with the cytomel.
> I have been taking the cytomel when I eat will that hurt the effect? When I go for blood work next week, should I take my meds that morning; i usually take Levothyroxine about 6:30 in the morning and have blood work at 9:30
> 
> Thank you for your advice , you said some of the same things my endo said at my last visit.


With Cytomel, I think it is better to take it w/ a bit of food. The "key" is always doing things the same, day in and day out. It is recommended that you take your meds as per usual and "try" to always schedule your labs at about the same time of day also.

For instance, I take my thyroxine @ 5:20 AM and pretty much always have a blood draw around 10 AM..

Cytomel can make a person a bit jumpy; yes. And yes, some can experience nausea. I was on it for a short while due to Armour shortage and I found it did make my stomach queasy.


----------

